# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets > Stocks: Market Crash Looming

## ChooseLiberty

Wuh Woh

It's October,  time for a crash.  It's not that easy is it? Is it?

http://www.safehaven.com/article-14697.htm

----------


## krazy kaju

I've been saying for a while that a second *deflationary* crash is inevitable. It's going to happen by the beginning of 2010.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Some say early 2010 for another big dump.

Basch's target could set up a big head and shoulders further out.

Interesting US bond market is looking sketchy and IIRC Australia central bank raised rates.




> I've been saying for a while that a second *deflationary* crash is inevitable. It's going to happen by the beginning of 2010.

----------


## Sarge

BAM model calling for a crash now,

http://www.baminvestor.com/blog/

If the Fed were not playing games, we might have had one already. It is hard to trust a chart anymore as they mess with them all. Not just me noticing that. Watch the end of the day tape antics.

Most people are not picking up that the daily and hourly ADS line on the SPX are both dancing around the zero line. Starting to show a sick market. ETF'S appear to be messing up the $VIX as an indicator anymore. 

Time will tell.

----------


## LiveFree79

No way.  I don't care what charts, what graphs what historical perspective anyone throws around if anything was going to crash it would have happened last year.  This whole gloom and doom crap is rubbish.  I think you'll start to see corporate earnings and quarter growth rise.  With a few bumps here and there the FED will again print their way out of this whole mess without repercussion.  They've got way too much invested to suffer another big drop.

----------


## krazy kaju

Just when it comes to the fundamentals, I believe we have a second round of debt deflation coming. As soon as all of the pumped into financial markets enter the economy and cause general inflation, we will see a stock market crash as cash leaves the stock markets, a banking crisis as banks overexposed to stocks go under, and a general financial panic as investors pull out because of fear and high uncertainty. The resulting fall in the velocity of money will cause price deflation, especially in the valuation of assets like stocks and real estate.

We could also fall into a liquidity trap if the federal government becomes over-indebted, which is in itself a possibility. If debt exceeds over 100% of GDP, which looks like it will soon, investors might not be willing to buy T-bills at the current low rates. But since the Fed and other central banks will keep US Treasuries and T-bills at low rates, we could see a classical liquidity trap where monetary pumping ends up in bank reserves and under beds as creditors become too afraid to lend to anyone.

But after the second deflationary wave, it looks like we'll have major, double digit inflation in the cards.

----------


## krazy kaju

> No way.  I don't care what charts, what graphs what historical perspective anyone throws around if anything was going to crash it would have happened last year.  This whole gloom and doom crap is rubbish.  I think you'll start to see corporate earnings and quarter growth rise.  With a few bumps here and there the FED will again print their way out of this whole mess without repercussion.  They've got way too much invested to suffer another big drop.


The BOJ was unable to print their way out of their decade long depression. The Fed was unable to print their way out of the Great Depression (and yes, they tried). The Fed has been trying to print its way out of this crisis for over a year and they have been failing, for the most part.

----------


## hugolp

> The BOJ was unable to print their way out of their decade long depression. The Fed was unable to print their way out of the Great Depression (and yes, they tried). The Fed has been trying to print its way out of this crisis for over a year and they have been failing, for the most part.


This. And the deflationary crash happens or it does not, in the close future there is stagflation like in the 70's but probably worse, not a recovery.

Why do you think it will happen at the beggining of 2010 and not now?

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Any big dates for Dr Paul's Fed Audit Bill coming up?

The week it goes up for a vote you can bet there will be havoc in the US markets so the bankers can say something about shaken confidence in the markets and martial law.

Not a conspiracy theory, just a conspiracy fact.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Well a huge wedge up on low volume usually doesn't just turn into another up move.

I've noticed a lot of buying that would usually drive prices up is now doing almost nothing.

This is the exact  opposite of what happened in March.

There are big bears above this market biting the heads off the salmon as they pop out of the water.  Grrrrrr. 




> BAM model calling for a crash now,
> 
> http://www.baminvestor.com/blog/
> 
> If the Fed were not playing games, we might have had one already. It is hard to trust a chart anymore as they mess with them all. Not just me noticing that. Watch the end of the day tape antics.
> 
> Most people are not picking up that the daily and hourly ADS line on the SPX are both dancing around the zero line. Starting to show a sick market. ETF'S appear to be messing up the $VIX as an indicator anymore. 
> 
> Time will tell.

----------


## krazy kaju

> This. And the deflationary crash happens or it does not, in the close future there is stagflation like in the 70's but probably worse, not a recovery.


Agreed.




> Why do you think it will happen at the beggining of 2010 and not now?


I'm saying that I think it will happen sometime between now and the beginning of 2010. It seems as if all the factors are beginning to culminate into a crash, but it's impossible to tell exactly when that crash will come.




> Well a huge wedge up on low volume usually doesn't just turn into another up move.


Yup. Rising prices and low volume mean that  buying power is being exhausted. It might soon be overwhelmed by selling, which could then turn into a crash as investors decide to pull out of the market.

----------


## Jeez

DoW will hover around 10,000 mainly because US companies will continue to meet their profit projections thanks to growth in Emerging markets and even countries like Japan are better than expected economic numbers. I would recommend people to stick with multi national companies (Yum, Mcdonalds, Pepsi, Cat, P&G etc)

----------


## Che

If you see there's gonna be Dow crash soon, what about the perspectives of dollar and how will it be affected by it?\
Usually when the market soars, the value of dollar decreases and vice versa. So i'm hoping that the dollar will regain?

----------


## MrNick

Last I heard a week or so ago insider selling was 70 to 1.

----------


## krazy kaju

> If you see there's gonna be Dow crash soon, what about the perspectives of dollar and how will it be affected by it?\
> Usually when the market soars, the value of dollar decreases and vice versa. So i'm hoping that the dollar will regain?


Well, I think the dollar will gain value as the stock markets crash, banks overexposed to stocks collapse, real estate prices fall, banks overexposed to real estate collapse, and the entire financial system comes to a grinding halt due to high risk, high uncertainty, and low returns. The velocity of money will come to a halt with that as the demand for money soars.

Ultimately, the Fed should be able to inflate after that crash clears much of the market, but there is a slight possibility of a classical Keynesian-type liquidity trap, where interest rates for securities the Fed buys become so low that nobody except central banks and foreign governments buy them, as investors become paralyzed from fear. This could happen if national debt exceeds 100% and investors lose faith in the US government's ability to repay that debt. I doubt that such a long-run liquidity trap could happen though, but it is a possibility.

----------


## CzargwaR

Cyclist, the guru forecaster from kitco forums has signaled for a waterfall type crash on 13th of October.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

For a look at how the $USD is affecting things -

Look at a weekly chart of the dollar index/ UUP with a MACD indicator vs dow vs gold.

Notice how the MACD is closing up and what happened last time it did the same thing and crossed in March/April 08 - basically the start of all hell breaking loose.

----------


## krazy kaju

We live in interesting times.

----------


## Sarge

Interesting read,

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/as-...occ-2009-10-09

Surprise, surprise.

----------


## krazy kaju

This might sound crazy and sick, but I'm kind of excited. It's horrible what will happen to the life savings and earnings of millions of people, but this is a once in a millennium opportunity to witness the fall of an economic superpower.

----------


## denison

> This might sound crazy and sick, but I'm kind of excited. It's horrible what will happen to the life savings and earnings of millions of people, but this is a once in a millennium opportunity to witness the fall of an economic superpower.


Quoted for truth. This is EXACTLY how I feel. At least everyone's debt will be wiped clean.

----------


## squarepusher

you guys think having money in bank account, or stocks, could be wiped out soon?  so its an all or none move to physical PM's soon?

----------


## Carson

Since the government has been spending money it doesn't have shouldn't the stock market appear to go up with the devaluation of the dollar.

I heard someone on the the news say it was up in relation to the value of the dollar and some other currency's valuation being down but holding steady in relation to the price of gold.

I wrote the following a while back a think maybe it sort of applies here.




*OpEdNews*

Original Content at http://www.opednews.com/articles/Why...90718-542.html

July 18, 2009

*Why Freedom and Fiat Currency Can't Coexist.*

By Carson Dugal

There is a basic fundamental reason why freedom cannot flourish as long as people are allowed to create fake money.

Take a look at the way the hidden tax of inflation has warped our view of the world. The first chart is of the Consumer Price Index.



For years every raise that came, I thought I was getting ahead. Looking at this chart I can see I was sadly mistaken.

Take the stock market and the feeding frenzy there.

Over the years the news has said that because of this, or that, the market responded up or down. Never once did they tell us that it went up because the value of money went down because someone in the government decided to print money it didn't have, and deflated the value of the real hard-earned money people had in their pockets or in their savings accounts.

 


Now take for instance the new push by those that have no money wanting to redefine the health care system. The people that have money have done their best, despite the interference of others, to create the system we now have. We pay cash or use insurance. It has been brought about in large part with real hard earned money.

Those who don't have any money have started the presses rolling to get money to their front organizations to sell us on their new plan. The president says the new plan will cover every one. That will be quite a burden on those few left working to foot the bill, especially with open borders. It will be quite a score for those that run organizations like the Federal Reserve or those that owe their jobs to obedience to lobby groups or others.

Inflation created with fiat money is a hidden tax. Not only have we been burdened with all of the other taxes (businesses don't pay taxes they only pass them on to consumers) we have also been burdened with a lot of new rules.



Is it any wonder it is no longer profitable, to try and be profitable, and so many have left work and went home?



Author's Bio: A concerned citizen.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

> Quoted for truth. This is EXACTLY how I feel. At least everyone's debt will be wiped clean.


Makes me sick. Be prepared to see some VERY pissed off people who, instead of going into debt, actually decided to work for a living, live within their means, save up for what they needed and stayed out of debt. They will be hit much harder than the losers who could not figure out that spending money that you don't have is a bad thing.

This bull$#@! system could never have lasted so long and enslaved so many people if all those shortsighted fools had just stayed the hell out of debt. 
Here, I will simplify for all those shortsighted fools:

Money based directly on productivity = good, enjoy prosperity.
Money based on debt = bad--do not use!

If you cannot find money based on productivity, go directly your congressman with tar and feathers in hand.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Freaky if the market just topped out...

----------


## Cowlesy

I think tomorrow is going to be interesting.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

That was my 2001st post.

Very auspicious! 

Now, back to your regular programming.




> Freaky if the market just topped out...

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Today was supposed to be a sleepy holiday market.




> I think tomorrow is going to be interesting.

----------


## Original_Intent

> I think tomorrow is going to be interesting.


I have heard both the 12th and the 25th (a Sunday???) are supposed to be "big events" this month.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

potential dump in progress.

Intel earnings in PM.

----------


## oyarde

Dow up 500 to 24k , Gold soars to 1354, silver up about 1 percent or about 16 3/4. Nascrap up 160 .

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Chart looks dramatic but looking at the scale it shows an increase between the start and end of just six percent.


A 6% year over year increase in consumer debt is dramatic, esp. as rates are rising.

----------


## oyarde

Dow at 23850 . Hard to say  . Just glad I do not owe any money .

----------


## oyarde

Brent Crude could go below 70 and West Texas below 65 . Gold looks pretty steady around 1333 .

----------


## devil21

Daily market swings are becoming more abrupt and violent.  Whipsawing is not a good sign.

----------


## Krugminator2

> A 6% year over year increase in consumer debt is dramatic, esp. as rates are rising.





> This one too (why, apart from the government's debt, interest rates matter so much):



Rate hikes by the Fed will eventually lead to a recession and the length of this rally will lead to a brutal bear market. That said, rising rates aren't as bearish short term as people think. 


I bet the market will back and fill for a while.  This market is not super euphoric.   We're still a long ways off from a recession.  The market is broken right now but odds favor one more melt up months down the road.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rate hikes by the Fed will eventually lead to a recession and the length of this rally will lead to a brutal bear market. That said, rising rates aren't as bearish short term as people think. 
> 
> 
> I bet the market will back and fill for a while.  This market is not super euphoric.   We're still a long ways off from a recession.  The market is broken right now but odds favor one more melt up months down the road.


It certainly was a week ago, and I see no indication that anything's really changed; it's still Pangloss as far as the eye can see. 

We're a couple thousand points (e.g. 13) off capitulation.

----------


## Krugminator2

> It certainly was a week ago, and I see no indication that anything's really changed;


The put/call ratio hit the the second highest level in 5 years last Friday. 

The market is basically unpredictable and these longer term predictions are just for fun. But my experience is these go on for a lot longer than anyone thinks. Greenspan gave his irrational exuberance speech in 1996.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The put/call ratio hit the the second highest level in 5 years last Friday. 
> 
> The market is basically unpredictable and these longer term predictions are just for fun. But my experience is these go on for a lot longer than anyone thinks. Greenspan gave his irrational exuberance speech in 1996.


Greenspan's a funny character.

He, familiar with Austrian economics, knows exactly what he's done, despite his "who done it?" routine on TV.

...anyway, I'm still seeing plenty of that 'irrational exuberance,' in both the financial news and the markets themselves.

----------


## nikcers

*The Dow closed down 459 points on Monday.* The Nasdaq plunged almost 3% and dropped into the red for the year. Heavy selling in tech stocks left the Nasdaq just shy of correction territory, 10% below its all-time closing high.
*At one point, the Dow was down as much as 758 points,* a brutal first day of trading for the second quarter of 2018. *Market analysts blame*d the sell-off on concerns about *trade tensions and President Trump's attacks on Amazon.*

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dow -600 

We're about 400 points off the March low (which had itself broken the February low).

----------


## r3volution 3.0

-750

At this rate, we might crack the low yet today.

----------


## DamianTV

*"We May Take A Hit": Trump Warns Investors To Prepare For "Pain" In The Market*
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...re-pain-market

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *"We May Take A Hit": Trump Warns Investors To Prepare For "Pain" In The Market*
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...re-pain-market





> Moments ago, Trump himself confirmed that when in a radio interview on Friday morning, the president said that U.S. markets could face some “pain’’ from the trade standoff with China and other countries, but - like on Wednesday - asserted that *in the long-run, Americans would be better off due to his protectionist actions*.


Everybody loves higher prices and fewer jobs.  Tariff wars are easy and fun!

----------


## DamianTV

> Everybody loves higher prices and fewer jobs.  Tariff wars are easy and fun!


Why are you even still here?  You have no affect on us other than affirming our own beliefs that you are a Paid Shill.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Not today, Monday perhaps. 

There's a _lot of air_ under the March low.

----------


## Madison320

10 year is taking another crack at 3%.

----------


## Krugminator2

> 10 year is taking another crack at 3%.

----------


## oyarde

Five days to May and the Dow down 393 .

----------


## devil21

Bump.

No need to list all the reasons why.  DB looking reallllllly perilous, especially while Italian bonds go parabolic.  DAX closed at 12,666.

----------


## oyarde

I would expect the market to continue with stagnation the remainder of the year .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dow basically same as it was when the tax cuts were signed.  Just look at how much they are boosting things!

----------


## devil21

Dow futures down 400 pts as of 3:30am.

----------


## devil21

implied open -365 and moving quickly as of 4:55am.  active market today!!

----------


## Zippyjuan

> implied open -365 and moving quickly as of 4:55am.  active market today!!


Investors worried that tariff wars are getting more serious.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Investors worried that tariff wars are getting more serious.


Or it could be you just had a super overbought market that needed a rest. Markets that go straight up have pull backs. It's what they do.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Or it could be you just had a super overbought market that needed a rest. Markets that go straight up have pull backs. It's what they do.


It has been pretty flat for several months.  It is currently about where it started the year at.

----------


## Krugminator2

> It has been pretty flat for several months.  It is currently about where it started the year at.



The Nasdaq got ahead of itself a little bit over the last month. Plus the market was super frothy going into yesterday that isn't fully reflected in the the Dow or SPY. 

Take a look at IQ, HUYA, NEW,  CVNA, DBX  to see what I am referring to.

----------


## TheTexan

> It has been pretty flat for several months.  It is currently about where it started the year at.


It's the deep state doing it.

----------


## devil21

When the Fed completely shuts off the PPT (looks to finally be starting imo), it'll get interesting in a hurry.  Expect lots of "Due to extreme activity, brokerage XXXXXX web access is unavailable.  We apologize.  Have a nice day." messages.

Just look at the absolutely ridiculous valuation of Tesla (though Tesla is merely a conduit to funnel money to SpaceX and Boring Co.) to estimate how much fake digital currency the PPT/ESF has pumped into the markets.  Tesla is probably fair valued around $75-100/share, if that much.

----------


## devil21



----------


## Original_Intent

I think TPTB will try to keep the center holding until a September or October surprise crash to affect the mid terms. It really depends on how important to the globalists it is to stop Trump immediately with a change in balance in Congress, or if they would rather keep their powder dry until 2020. Perhaps a mini crash this fall, then a mini recovery and the bottom falls out in 2020.

I'm fairly neutral on Trump, but I do think he is mucking up the NWO plans, for which I am grateful.

----------


## Original_Intent

I know stories like this are a dime a dozen.

https://banyanhill.com/exclusives/70...arns/?z=977298

----------


## The_Ruffneck

Nothing will happen until Sept/October my guess.Could be a crash around then.

----------


## Krugminator2

Probably a good spot to pick up gold and gold stocks.  A little bit of blood in the streets

GDX- Goldminers- 18.64

----------


## oyarde

> Probably a good spot to pick up gold and gold stocks.  A little bit of blood in the streets
> 
> GDX- Goldminers- 18.64


Yeah , I am looking around tomorrow.

----------


## devil21

> Probably a good spot to pick up gold and gold stocks.  A little bit of blood in the streets
> 
> GDX- Goldminers- 18.64


My tiny position on ALO is getting killed and only because their quarterly earnings weren't to "Wall St Expectations".  Still profitable, still extracting metals but share price knocked into the dirt and will probably be delisted soon.  These markets are so messed up.

On the "bright side", the indexes will absolutely start tanking before the end of August.  We won't have to wait too much longer for the illusion to finally start to crumble.

----------


## Krugminator2

It is funny there no gold threads right now when it actually makes sense to be a gold bull. There were all sorts of them in 2013 during euphoria.  A couple of interesting factoids.

Here is the average return of gold miners when you have selloffs like this.

----------


## devil21

Looks like it's about that time again kiddies!  Bear market rally is out of steam.

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like it's about that time again kiddies!  Bear market rally is out of steam.


 I would say it has really been stagnant on a  fairly consistent basis for the past five quarters . It will be interesting to see where it is at in June

----------


## devil21

> I would say it has really been stagnant on a  fairly consistent basis for the past five quarters . It will be interesting to see where it is at in June


If the S&P closes big into the red tomorrow (Fri), batten down the hatches.  It'll be a steady drop until the Fed reverses course and cuts rates again.

----------


## Jamesiv1

If the market crashes, I will claim to have predicted it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If the S&P closes big into the red tomorrow (Fri), batten down the hatches.  *It'll be a steady drop until the Fed reverses course and cuts rates again*.


So Great Recession Part II starts tomorrow?  Is it due to the high unemployment we have or the high inflation rate or collapsing productivity in the factories?

Stocks have been relatively flat for quite a while now but there is no news expected which could cause investors to dump shares. 

The next crash is coming in 2009!   2010!  2011!  I really mean it this time- 2012!

----------


## devil21

> So Great Recession Part II starts tomorrow?  Is it due to the high unemployment we have or the high inflation rate or collapsing productivity in the factories?


None of that figured into 2008 either, did it?  Nope.  All of those are eventual results of sell-offs and recession, not the cause of sell-offs and recession.




> Stocks have been relatively flat for quite a while now but there is no news expected which could cause investors to dump shares.


"The news" is bull$#@! and investors don't control the lion's share of the markets.  Automatic trading computers do.  "The news" is by-and-large merely cover stories to explain to the sheep why the markets went up/down and to trigger the computers into acting.  It's all manipulated and full of lies. 




> The next crash is coming in 2009!   2010!  2011!  I really mean it this time- 2012!


I guess we can count Zippy under the "markets will never crash again" camp, which is funny since one page back he says that markets will crash again eventually.  lol



For everyone that's not a banker shill, the signs are all there.........

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I guess we can count Zippy under the "markets will never crash again" camp, which is funny since one page back he says that markets will crash again eventually. lol


Eventually they will but the every year claim that "this is the year!" is getting old. Someday it will be right and "see, I told you! I knew it was coming!" and ignore all the times it was wrong.  

S&P currently negative on the day (down less than one percent).  The crash is starting?

----------


## devil21

LOL look at that ramp into the close.  Seems legit....

10 year anniversary of the start of the CB fueled bull market just passed.  666 on 3/6/9

----------


## Krugminator2

Today is one of the single most short term bullish days you will see. 92% chance market closes higher over the next 7 days.

----------


## Zippyjuan

S&P closed off five points.  Not even percent- points.  Fed going to start QE up again? 




> If the S&P closes big into the red tomorrow (Fri), batten down the hatches. *It'll be a steady drop until the Fed reverses course and cuts rates again*.


(on the other hand, you did say BIG into the red- it was not big but barely into the red).  

Even with a lower than expected jobs report. Unemployment went down and wages were up. Not sounding like a recession. 




> *U.S. adds meager 20,000 jobs in February to mark smallest increase in 17 months*
> 
> Unemployment rate drops to 3.8% from 4%, wages grow faster
> 
> The numbers: American businesses and other employers created the fewest new jobs in February in 17 months, the latest sign of a broader slowdown in the U.S. economy.
> 
> The economy added just 20,000 new jobs last month, the smallest gain since September 2017, the government said Friday.
> 
> The number of new nonfarm jobs created last month was well below the 172,000 MarketWatch forecast,* but the slowdown was probably exaggerated by heavy snow and other seasonal oddities that are unlikely to persist. The U.S. has been adding more than 200,000 new jobs a month for the past year.*
> ...





> What happened: The biggest dropoff in hiring in February took place in construction, where employment fell 31,000 after a 53,000 increase in January. The sharp swing in construction employment is likely evidence that government statisticians had trouble with seasonal adjustments.
> 
> A similarly large swing took place among hotels and restaurants, whose employment was flat in February after an outsized 89,000 increase in January that was the second largest in the past 20 years.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Trump retweets post saying the jobs report was "amazing news for all Americans!"  (they ignored the only 20,000 jobs created part).

----------


## oyarde

Dow down more than expected , it is early though in the day . Still , Gold should push through 1320.00 .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the Nikkei is still up 1 3/4 percent for the year , the Dow 6 percent for the quarter 8 percent for the year. I will just keep using the locked 4 percent I get for a few dollars and reinvest the rest in something different .

----------


## oyarde

Dow up 220 this morning , S & P pretty flat .

----------


## oyarde

Without looking the Dow is probably about where it was this time last year .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Without looking the Dow is probably about where it was this time last year .


It has been hanging out near 24,000- 26,000 for quite a while now (since January, 2018). Trump wants the Fed to juice the money supply to make it go higher and higher.

----------


## oyarde

> It has been hanging out near 24,000- 26,000 for quite a while now (since January, 2018). Trump wants the Fed to juice the money supply to make it go higher and higher.


Five quarters and no money made . Americans are not very patient . Wonder where they dump it next ?

----------


## specsaregood

> Five quarters and no money made . Americans are not very patient . Wonder where they dump it next ?


My investments are making money,  an average of 8% dividend yield, higher if you consider my buy price.  The market could keep going sideways all year and I'd be fine with it.

----------


## oyarde

8 percent is good and you are at an age where it is important to make some . At my age I just rather not lose any . I can get a guaranteed four from my savings account at my Life Ins co so I put a little in there and pay my property taxes and buy ammo and gold with the rest . I am having fun .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> My investments are making money,  an* average of 8% dividend yield,* higher if you consider my buy price.  The market could keep going sideways all year and I'd be fine with it.


8% yield is pretty high. Usually that means higher risk investments. I do like dividend investments though. You make money no matter what the stock price does.  I have a couple in DRIPs where the dividends are automatically rolled over into more shares (and come with little to no fees even on additional purchases).

----------


## specsaregood

> 8% yield is pretty high. Usually that means higher risk investments. I do like dividend investments though. You make money no matter what the stock price does.  I have a couple in DRIPs where the dividends are automatically rolled over into more shares (and come with little to no fees even on additional purchases).



Meh, I consider the entire stock market high risk since you are depending on other people to do something with your money.  But there are plenty of pretty safe stocks you can get in the 8% or higher range.  Especially if you wait to buy them when they go down unreasonably along with the entire market.   But yeah, I own only a handful of stocks that don't pay decent dividends 4.5%+.

----------


## Krugminator2

A little turmoil in Brazil. Their market etf EWZ at 38.5 after hours down almost 8% today. Usually a good idea to buy panic.

----------


## Krugminator2

Brazil up 8% in two days.

----------


## Krugminator2

Market probably a buy with a half position here at 282.5 and hold for small rally. Maybe sell first up close vs previous day. Add if Monday opens down big.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Market probably a buy with a half position here at 282.5 and hold for small rally. Maybe sell first up close vs previous day. Add if Monday opens down big.


SPY at 288.4 four hours later.

----------


## Krugminator2

@specsaregood




> My hold time is pretty short. So I am the wrong person to ask. But since you did ask...
> 
> USAS in the low 2s high 1s might be worth a look. https://www.americassilvercorp.com/s...1/2018q2fs.pdf
> 
> Trades right at book value. Their primary business was silver but mining silver is unprofitable at these prices. The company figured out how to survive by focusing on lead and zinc production and if silver prices ever recover they will be in position to take advantage. Silver is at 2006 levels right now. Seems at least possible Silver could trade up over the next few years.
> 
> This company could be dead money for a year and could easily get cut in half. But could also trade up to 4.5-5 if mining stocks catch fire. It is a real company which distinguishes itself from almost all penny stocks and especially junior miners.. It will probably take a while for things to play out.

----------


## Krugminator2

> It is funny there no gold threads right now when it actually makes sense to be a gold bull. There were all sorts of them in 2013 during euphoria. A couple of interesting factoids.
> 
> Here is the average return of gold miners when you have selloffs like this.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Based on what he wrote I think he is measuring it by dollars to donuts.


Or target inflation rates being 2% absent food or energy, or the FRN having lost some 97% of its purchasing power since 1913 or simply shopping.

----------


## devil21

> Or target inflation rates being 2% absent food or energy, or the FRN having lost some 97% of its purchasing power since 1913 or simply shopping.


I meant mostly that the dollar has already been in collapse and at this point is only being propped up by perception management games, via media and politicians and outright coordinated market rigging to maintain the illusion while the final pieces of the transition away from global dollar standard are finished.  Measuring one collapsing currency against other collapsing currencies, while rigging the real money (gold/silver) via huge paper futures frauds...

----------

